# VOYAGER MODELS photo etch stuff???



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Gents!

Has anyone ever used photo etch stuff from Voyager Models?

I'm looking to get this set..... 1/35 WWII Diamond Plate pattern.

Has anyone ever seen or used a Diamond Plate pattern thats works for 1/35 ...it can be a 'bit' larger.

Thanks!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I've used the sheets of 1/87th scale tread in brass from Precision Scale for model RR use. Cut it with a jewelers saw. Use the thin blade. I've used the HO scale tread for walkways on my scratch built engines for years. you can solder it too!


----------

